# Reboot Aftermath



## Big Bob (Nov 30, 2007)

Since I've gotten several emails and PMs inquiring about how my electro-cardioversion went on Wednesday, I thought I'd post a short summary.

It's sort of a good news/bad news kind of thing or maybe I should just say things are a bit uncertain. Since I'm posting this you can probably deduce that I 'survived' the heart reboot procedure and I was really thankful that it only took one, 125 joule *blast* this time to convert me back to sinus rhythym. So, Praise the Lord for that part of it.

Unfortuntely, things haven't been too solid in the aftermath. The problem hinges on whether or not my heart will stay in sinus rhythm or revert to A Fib again. I had a rather bad night Wednesday with all kinds of wonderful heart-related maladies such as hot and cold chills, extreme shortness of breath and on and off erractic pulse. So for a while it was beginning to look like I had 'sailed' right back into A. Fib. But, Thursday morning my heart rate smoothed out and seemed to get stronger so once again things looked a little brighter. Then, Thursday evening and early this morning things were again problematical. However, as I'm typing this things have again improved a lot (that's why I'm able to be posting this).

So, I guess it's too soon to tell if we'll be able to pronounce the 'reboot' as successful or not. I'll try to drop another post in a day or two and hopefully with all good news. I really appreciate all your well wishes and especially your prayers. But, please keep me in your prayers for a while yet because I'm not completely 'out of the woods' on this.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## lee (Nov 30, 2007)

You are in my prayers, Big Bob! 

Philippians 4:19

/Johnny


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Nov 30, 2007)

I am glad to hear, you are still with us, Bob. The silence was beginning to worry me a bit. But, I am sorry to hear about that roller coaster trip, you are on. I really hope you will soon sail into smoothe waters again.

All my best - you are in my thoughts

*Nickie*


----------



## madbulk (Nov 30, 2007)

Very best wishes, Big Bob. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 1, 2007)

All the best Big Bob. 

Take it easy! Will say a prayer for you.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 1, 2007)

All the best to you, Big Bob. I am happy your humour is well up and wish you a good recovery.

Hannes


----------



## gh (Dec 1, 2007)

Good to hear from you Big Bob and I hope everything turns out well for you.

God bless you

Günter


----------



## ComposerDude (Dec 1, 2007)

Our prayers are with you Bob -- and thank you for all your very kind contributions to the scripting community.

Am enjoying once again your excellent "March of the Bobcats" MP3 to get Saturday morning off to a good start.

-Peter


----------



## Giorgio Tommasini (Dec 1, 2007)

Dear Bob,

I'm not going to turn this into a medical forum, but I may perhaps share some facts which emerged from well conducted randomized studies. 

1) After cardioversion, approximately 50% of patient relapse within one year.

2) Rate control with anticoagulation is as effective a treatment as rhythm control in long term mortality studies (a).

3) Patients with AF aged 75 or more clearly benefit from oral anticoagulation (b). 

4) Patients who have only rate control show no difference in risk of stroke with respect of those who have converted to a normal rhythm with anti-arrhythmic treatment (a).

All this means that, even if sinus rhythm cannot be maintained, the prognosis will remain favourable with the proper medical treatment. You shouldn't worry about that.

My most sincere wishes,

Giorgio 




(a) Wyse DG et al. : "A comparison of rate control and rhythm control in patients with atrial fibrillation". N Engl J Med 347 (23): 1825-33. 

(b) Mant J et al (2007). "Warfarin versus aspirin for stroke prevention in an elderly community population with atrial fibrillation (the Birmingham Atrial Fibrillation Treatment of the Aged Study, BAFTA): a randomised controlled trial". Lancet 370: 493-503.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughtful info Giorgio.

Regarding the 50% relapse rate, I guess the Lord has been very good to me. My first A. Fib conversion (chemical) lasted about 20 years, the next two occured about 5 years apart and self-corrected. The one just prior to this one (via electric shock) lasted a little more than 8 years and this one of course is still uncertain.



> All this means that, even if sinus rhythm cannot be maintained, the prognosis will remain favourable with the proper medical treatment. You shouldn't worry about that.



I assure you I try not to 'worry' about anything, how this turns out is entirely in the Lord's hands and He is the Great Physician. The worse it can do is kill me and 'to be absent from the body is to be present with the Lord' so how can I lose? 8) 

My biggest regret about all this is my diminished capacity for doing interesting things :cry: but, whatever way the Good Lord wants it is OK with me :D .

God Bless,

Bob

BTW I'm doing a lot better today after I reduced the amount of Sotalol I've been taking. Unfortunately all that kind of stuff has a narrow therapeutic range before toxicity sets in, so it may well have been the culprit. Time will tell.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 1, 2007)

Wishing you many more years of joyous life, Bob. Thinking about you and sending you positive vibes.


----------



## gmet (Dec 2, 2007)

All the best Bob,

Justin


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd like to express my heartfelt thanks to all of you for so many thoughtful posts, emails, and PMs. I truly appreciate your encouragement and especially your prayers.

Yesterday was my best day yet but unfortunately today was a bit of a setback. I'll drop another post as soon as this thing settles down one way or the other.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 7, 2007)

I am very pleased to report that things have definitely taken a turn for the better. I was having a rather bumpy time since my 'reboot' on the 28th of November but last Monday (December 3) my Cardiologist adjusted the rate of my pacemaker upward and there was almost an immediate improvement.

My heart had to learn to march at a faster tempo so there was a little difficulty at first. However, there have now been many consecutive days of mostly feeling great! I have a few little problems to sort out yet and I didn't want to make a premature report so I've kind of held back until now. But, it's beginning to look like the Good Lord is going to give me a little more time so you may have to put up with me a while longer :D .

So, once again, I want to thank all of you for your many thoughtful emails, PMs, and posts and of course for your prayers on my behalf. It looks like the Lord has answered favorably.  

God Bless all of you,

Bob


----------



## kotori (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Bob,
It makes me very glad to hear that you're feeling better. Take care my friend!

Nils


----------



## polypx (Dec 7, 2007)

Good to hear it Bob! Keep the rhythm!

cheers
Dan


----------



## Thonex (Dec 7, 2007)

Great news Bob!!!!

Now... get back to scripting and write a script that produces amazing melodies no matter what notes you play :lol: :D 

Cheers,

T


----------



## Tod (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Bob,

well it's been a long day of ups and downs and this a great cap on it. :D 

Does this mean I can start bugging you with some big scripting questions? :mrgreen: 

Great news and I know it's going to get better.

God Bless you my friend.

Tod


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Dec 8, 2007)

Bob,

Glad to hear the procedure was successful.

All the best wishes and take good care.

Rodney


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 8, 2007)

Great to hear things are looking up! Quite a scare really. Like it or not, you're part of our family now and as such you're pretty much always in our thoughts, prayers, and best wishes. Therefore, take care of yourself.


----------



## tradivoro (Dec 8, 2007)

Bob, I really wish you many, many great years of health and happiness... thank you for sharing all your work and knowledge with us over the years... You're really an ace guy... :D


----------

